# Only in Murica



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why do I feel like this isn't going to end well lol buttttt

Only in America


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh,poor yanks..........LMAO to tell u the truth.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

fallen18 said:


>


That happens here too lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^shhhh shady you're going to ruin our bad reputation! x)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Ok that is just ****ing disgusting.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

http://timthethief.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/funny-pictures-humor-*******-pool.png


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> http://timthethief.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/funny-pictures-humor-*******-pool.png


The sad thing is, I really, really, really want to do that lol But I don't have a pick-up truck


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


>


:no


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

arnie said:


>


Is that photoshopped? lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Those cupcakes look gross!


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear murica...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Is that Monica?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

arnie said:


>


He'd get my vote.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------

